# Peppermint Oil Tablets & Amitriptyline



## Vespertine (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi 

I am a new member - just posted in the newbie section...

I have 2 Q's I am struggling to get answers to.

During last two pregnancies - both ended in m/c at 8 and 18 weeks   - I was taking 1 peppermint tablet (17.2mg) per day for IBS.
I have since read that peppermint oil shouldn't be used for aromatherapy during pregnancy as it is a muscle (possibly uterus) relaxant. 

Does anyone know whether ingesting peppermint oil presents risk of miscarriage in pregnancy?

Also, I take amitriptyline (50mg) for fibromyalgia and sleep disturbance. 

I know that no drug is entirely safe in pregnancy, but I wonder whether amitripyline and/or peppermint could have contributed to the miscarriages?

Thanks so much for any help...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vespertine,

Welcome to FF I hope you find the site welcoming and supportive  The other mods will leave you lots of useful links on the newbie section to help you explore and get the most form the site. So sorry to hear of your losses this year   and can understand why you are looking for answers to this. In relation to the medicines you were taking then it is extremely unlikely that they had any effect on outcome so please don't worry about this and think that this was the cause because it wasn't. 

Amitriptyline has been used for many years to treat depression in pregnant woman and is considered safe to take when pregnant. When ingested, peppermint oil acts locally in the gut to relax the colon and prevent the spasm associated with IBS. It is only absorbed into the circulation in minute quantities and what does get absorbed is broken up by the liver before it can travel to the rest of the body. Neither of these medications are associated with causing miscarriage.

Hope this helps put your mind at ease  

Maz x


----------



## Vespertine (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Maz
You are a star - thank you so much for your reassurance  
I think I have been sending myself half mad since the second M/C, thinking of all the things I may have done wrong. 
It doesn't matter how many times the Dr's told me it was nothing I had done, I still felt so worried. 

FF has so far been a wonderful experience and having said goodbye to my little one today has been easier with the support of these kind girls.

Thanks again for all your help
V
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi V,

Glad I could help reassure   Sorry to hear you had to say goodbye to your little one today   must have been so hard for you and DH   FF will be here to help support you through the days and weeks to come and will celebrate with you when you achieve your dream   

big hugs  

Maz x


----------

